
Woz's business card - very very cool..I want one! - chandrab
http://jeffnolan.com/wp/2007/03/28/wozs-business-card/
======
Sam_Odio
Yah woz has a lot of neat tricks.

For anyone interested in this kind of stuff..

You can buy uncut currency sheets here:
<http://www.moneyfactory.gov/store/section.cfm/69>

And the metal biz cards:
<http://www.plasmadesign.co.uk/metalbusinesscards.htm>

------
Elfan
He also carries large numbers of special $2 bills with him.

<http://www.woz.org/letters/general/78.html>

------
johnm
Hah! Metal cards are so last century -- I created mine for the millenium. :-)

The interesting thing that I found is that VCs will actually stop talking so
they can look at them. Of course, that doesn't last that long. Hahaha.

Also, be sure to warn people carrying them through the new airport
security....

------
johnm
Here's a fun one for a personal trainer:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaline/332138063/>

------
jadams
This reminds me of the business card scene from American Psycho. God, I love
that movie!

